# ATI Radeon HD 2400 XT



## W1zzard (Jun 27, 2007)

ATI's new Radeon HD 2400 XT comes with the RV610 GPU which is built in 65nm. This means the GPU is cheap to make and consumes very little power. AMD has also added several new power savings features which makes this card one of the least power hungry on the market. For a price of only $79 you will be able to play back HD videos on almost any CPU using an HDMI + HDCP + Audio link with the UVD HD video acceleration hardware.

*Show full review*


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 28, 2007)

I thought that was a very good and thorough review, and helpful, but I find the conclusion:



> Unfortunately for AMD, NVIDIA GeForce 8 products offer more performance for just a little bit of extra money.
> 
> _AND_
> 
> 9.0 Recommended


 either contradictory or sponsor-upped

P.S. I know it's a bit of extra work, but review comparisons including one (or more) of the X8xx range would be very useful, since many people of this generation are now in the "time to upgrade" mode.  I'm not so sure X16xx or X18xx or X19xx owners would consider upgrading to HD2xxx given the recent lack-luster reviews, but for us old timers, an upgrade from X800 is overdue.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2007)

lemonadesoda said:


> I thought that was a very good and thorough review, and helpful, but I find the conclusion:
> 
> either contradictory or sponsor-upped
> 
> P.S. I know it's a bit of extra work, but review comparisons including one (or more) of the X8xx range would be very useful, since many people of this generation are now in the "time to upgrade" mode.  I'm not so sure X16xx or X18xx or X19xx owners would consider upgrading to HD2xxx given the recent lack-luster reviews, but for us old timers, an upgrade from X800 is overdue.



if you look at just FPS, GeForce 8 wins .. but if you consider the HD acceleration features this is definitely a great card. if you want only a desktop card without gaming this is also a good choice because for the 20 bucks price difference you can have a couple of beers 

it is very hard giving a numeric score that makes everybody happy. that's why there is a conclusion text and a whole review text. maybe we should just get rid of the score....


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Jun 29, 2007)

I am not sure I agree with lemoadesoda, I mean, Wizz gave it a 9 because of the features it has for the price..  It is in no way a gaming card but is one of the best HTPC cards on the market now for under $100..  so a 9 doesn't sound to bad, maybe you should seperate the score into a couple of different categories, for eg.   HTPC, GAMING, NOISE, PRICE or something similar...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 30, 2007)

Little faster for 20 bucks. Not bad, the XT should have a higher memory ring bus.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 30, 2007)

Depending on prices over here in Aus when HD2xxx AGP are released, I might be upgrading my media comp to a 2400XT or 2600PRO AGP (If and when they are released )


----------



## HJCartman (Feb 21, 2008)

I am new to this site and i just bought this computer that has the hd 2400 xt video card and was wondering if this is a good card for just seeing hd and blu ray movies? Cuz another computer i saw had the nvida ge force 8600 card. any info would be great thanks.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 22, 2008)

Yep, the card you have would be good for watching HD movies/Blu Ray. Although the 8600 is better for gaming, your card will work great for watching HD stuff.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 22, 2008)

2400 xt has best in class video decode acceleration with hdmi+hdcp+audio possible.


----------



## HJCartman (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks for all ur info i feel much better that i went with this computer. I really dont do any game play on the computer just on my xbox 360 so i dont mind that its not great for games. 

a toast to both of you for ur help


----------

